# timmendorf?



## mainangler (28. März 2005)

mojn

kann mir zufällig einer ne info geben wie es zur zeit am timmendorfer strand auf der brücke mit den platten und den dorschen ausschaut 
daaaaaannnnke


----------



## haukep (28. März 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt, NEIN, ICH WEIß ES NICHT  

#h KlausS 
#h HeiligerJohann 
#h Micky .....


----------



## mainangler (28. März 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*

#c #6 aha der brückenpapst


----------



## Micky (31. März 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Ob da was geht, kann ich net sagen, ich hab am WE nur gesehen, dass der Brückenkopf nach vorne hin mit Flatterband dichtgemacht wurde, warum konnte ich vom Strand aus nicht sehen #c, möglicherweise kannste da aber nur seitwärts auswerfen.


----------



## Lechfischer (31. März 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Frag mal Haukep:q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Micky (31. März 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Ja nee, Hauke hat ja schon abgewunken...


----------



## Guenterm (31. März 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Hallo 
Ich war Dienstag in Niendorf am Strand, es war eine Super Brandung.
Gefangen hab ich einen Butt 27cm, und einen 40er Dorsch, die Bisse kamen 
sehr spät ab 23Uhr.

Gruß Günter


----------



## Micky (31. März 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*

eine der seltenen Fangmeldungen aus der Ecke... WARUM EIGENTLICH?


----------



## Guenterm (1. April 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Das frage ich mich auch immer,denn es waren noch 
mehr Angler am Stand.

PS. Der Dorsch war voller Muschelfleisch.

Gruß Günter


----------



## haukep (1. April 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*



			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mal Haukep:q :q :q :q :q :q



 |krach:    |uhoh:         




			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> eine der seltenen Fangmeldungen aus der Ecke... WARUM EIGENTLICH?



Können wir ja mal ändern....#6


----------



## caruso (21. April 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Kurze Fangmeldung aus Haffkrug!( Seebrücke )

Gefischt von 19.00-24.00 Uhr

Beste Beißzeit von 20.00-21.30 Uhr( kam mit dem Würmeraufziehen manchmal nicht hinterher )

Ordentlich Wind, genau von vorn ( aus Ost )

Köder Watti`s

Fang reichlich Dorsche( schätze um die 20 Fische ) 

davon 6 maßige von 40-46 cm



Hätte nach altem Mindestmaß noch mehr Fische mitnehmen können- waren bestimmt nochmal 6 Fische zwischen 35 und 37 cm dabei.

Mit Platte scheint es dort noch nicht oder überhaupt nicht zu klappen.Vielleicht kommen sie ja noch und ich kann welche dazu überreden, an die Haken zu gehen.



Gruß caruso


----------



## Micky (21. April 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Na das ist doch mal was... Wäre schön wenn wir aus der Ecke öfter mal Fangmeldungen bekommen, denn bisher hat man von dort ja noch nicht so viel gehört !


----------



## Agalatze (24. April 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*

die ecke ist leider ziemlich tot. die fänge der letzten jahre waren ziemlich dürftig. deshalb geht auch kaum jemand dort angeln und somit gibts auch nur wenig meldungen.
und ob ich persönlich zu dieser jahreszeit auf der brücke angeln würde ??? ein klares NEIN,denn es wimmelt schon wieder nur so von touristen und die sind dann in massen auf der brücke und nerven.


----------



## caruso (24. April 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Ich war ja nun um ca 19.00 Uhr dort . Und es kamen NUR 2 Leute.
Ein freundliches GUTEN ABEND und das war`s.

Ist ja auch egal. Muß jeder selbst wissen.

Wollte nur ne Meldung loswerden.

caruso


----------



## Agalatze (24. April 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*

na dann geht das ja.
aber ich habe da leider schon ganz andere erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## haukep (24. April 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Ích denke aber, dass diese Fänge eher die Ausnahme bleiben in der Ecke ist einfach nicht mehr so viel fisch wie es mal war....


----------



## gerstmichel (28. April 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Leider wahr, :c 

Ich werde es aber dennoch versuchen, Brücke, Strand, Haffkrug, Sierksdorf, Timmendorf, Niendorf, Pelzerhaken...:k 

Mal sehen was so geht.

Was die Touris angeht: Denen ist es am Abend noch zu kalt, spätestens nach SU hat man Ruhe.


----------



## Micky (28. April 2005)

*AW: timmendorf?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> es wimmelt schon wieder nur so von touristen und die sind dann in massen auf der brücke und nerven.


 Momentan hält sich das noch in Grenzen, da es in den letzten Tagen doch recht zügig war, das lädt dann nicht unbedingt lange zum verweilen ein. Die sind dann eher mit sich selber beschäftig (zitter, bibber).
Im Großen und Ganzen sind die Leute aber überwiegend nett und freundlich. Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel, aber in letzter Zeit hatten wir mit den Touris immer ne Menge Spass !!! #6


----------



## Jan M. (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Moin
Ich fahre morgen auf eine Seebrücke entweder Timmendorf oder Niendorf
kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Brückenkopf in Timmendorf auf ist oder gesperrt ?
danke schonmal 
Petri !


----------



## Christian D (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Niendorf und Timmendorf sind jedes Jshr abgeräumt, weil es keine Hochseebrücken sind. Scharbeutz ist aber offen.


----------



## Jan M. (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: timmendorf?*

ok danke !
und wie sieht es in Scharbeutz im Moment mit Fisch aus ?
weiß das auch jemand zufällig ?


----------



## Christian D (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Ja, weiß jemand. Ich selber fische dort nicht, weil ich generell das Brückenangeln nicht so unbedingt mag.......aber ich gehe öfters dort spatzieren und fische sehr viel in der Lübecker Bucht. Es ist jedes Jahr dasselbe in der Lübecker Bucht in diesem Abschnitt: Herbst bis Anfang Dezember läuft es relativ gut (wenn nicht grad der Wittling vor Land steht) und dann so gegen Mitte Dezember setzten i.d.R. längere Phasen mit Westwind ein. Und damit verziehen sich auch die Dorsche der Strömung folgend Richtung N/O.......momentan kommen nur einige einzelgänger, dafür bleibt man aber von den handlangen Dorschen verschont.


----------



## Christian D (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Ach vergessen: Gerade in Scharbeutz zählt von der Brücke jeder Meter. In 120m Entfernung liegt ne Krautbank (also die endet dort) --> da sollte man schpn rüber kommen!Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, in der Kammer zwischen Scharbeutz und Timmendorf zu fischen (vom strand aus, wenn du ein guter werfer sein solltest). Dort zieht in Wurfweite eine Strömungskante lang, die man von der Brücke gerade einmal mit Weitwürfen erreicht.


----------



## Jan M. (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: timmendorf?*

ja von der Kammer habe ich schon gehört.
ein guter Werfer...sollte möglich sein nur fehlt mir das nötige Gerät zum Brandungsangeln. Jedenfalls vom Strand aus.
Aber danke für die Tipps.
Ist die Krautbank denn am Brückenkopf vorbei oder geht die noch ein ende weiter ?


----------



## Christian D (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Die liegt zwischen 80 und 120 meter vor dem brückenkopf und läuft dann rechts an der brücke vorbei. wenn du also nach rechts raus fischt, liegst du voll drin!


----------



## Jan M. (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: timmendorf?*

ok gut zu wissen aber ich bezweifel, dass ich mit meinen "kleinen" ruten über 80m werfe also werde ich dann wohl auch vor dem krautfeld angel.
Danke nochmal für die genaue beschreibung !


----------



## Jan M. (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Also die Scharbeutzer Brücke ist offen wie schon gesagt wurde.
Aber man bekam schon um 16.00 Uhr keinen Platz mehr zum Angeln.
Wir sind dann zur Timmendorfer Brücke gefahren. 
war zwar nicht ideal aber man kann links am Brückenkopf vorbeiwerfen.
Das Ergebnis war sehr mager.  1 35er Dorsch, 1 Wittling und 1 Seestern.
lag vielleicht am Wind.

MfG Jan


----------



## Christian D (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Mitunter stehen die Leute schon um 13 Uhr da!


----------



## Jan M. (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: timmendorf?*

ja kann ich mir denken bei dem Andrang  
darf man eigentlich von dem Strand in Travemünde aus angeln, aus der Seite wo die Passat liegt ?


----------



## SimonHH (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: timmendorf?*

Tach ersma...|wavey:
also...zum Thema Fangmeldungen aus dem Bereich Tdf.-Strand / Niendorf: auflandig Wind muss schon sein,dann gute Butt und Dorschfänge...nix weltbewegendes,aber fürn kleinen Imbiss reicht dat.Im Sommer zum Teil sehr gute Hornhechtfänge von der Seebrücke in Niendorf.Kleiner Wehmutstropfen:Touris ohne Ende!ISo..das wars erstmal..ich halt euch aufm laufenden.

Gruß Simon


----------



## SimonHH (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: timmendorf?*



haukep schrieb:


> Ích denke aber, dass diese Fänge eher die Ausnahme bleiben in der Ecke ist einfach nicht mehr so viel fisch wie es mal war....


 


Jan M. schrieb:


> ja kann ich mir denken bei dem Andrang
> darf man eigentlich von dem Strand in Travemünde aus angeln, aus der Seite wo die Passat liegt ?


Außerhalb der Badesaison darf man am Priwallstrand angeln.(Stand2006) Wenn du ganz sicher gehen möchtest,frag bei der WaSchuPo nach.

Gruß Simon


----------

